# crisis with a tip s4



## jazzb5s4 (Dec 10, 2009)

hello i have an 01 s4 tiptronic i know i know please dont laugh i got that famous p0741 torque converter CKT performance or stuck off code and on occasion the car would jerk on take off and sometimes between gears but the last two days have been more frequent so i put it on a lift and checked for oil in the tranny ended up putting three quarts car responded a lot better but still jerked now from what ive been reading it can either be the actual torque converter the clutch solenoid or the valve body how would i go about getting an exact diagnoses dont know anyone with a vag-com in the NY area.


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

Might be a bit of stretch, but I'm on Long Island about an hour form Manhattan, and could scan your car with my VAG COM for free. Send me PM if interested.


----------

